# Can Anyone Sex My Avicularia Versicolour :) Picturess



## trivallica (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello guys,

Did some cleaning today and got my versi out for a strol and when putting it back i had the perfect view of its bitsss 

Can anyone help me sex this very calm tarantula 
Im saying female but not 100% sure....

Here are a few pictures, one has been edited for a better close up

Cheers guys
Jason : victory:
xx


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Female


----------



## redsnakeodo (Aug 11, 2008)

I would say female as well


----------



## Sean239 (Jan 14, 2011)

I Agree That Looks Like A Female : victory:


----------



## Pincer (Dec 2, 2010)

Definate qwatch there mate.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I'd say female, but y'know you'll never be sure till you get a moult.


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

as said, looks female, cracking photos as well:no1:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

That ones quite easy to ventrally sex Toby....


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> That ones quite easy to ventrally sex Toby....


You know my views :devil:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Ventrally does look female, but without a moult you won't know for sure, pictures can be misleading, plus it's a porky little spid so stress could do silly things like stretch the furrow etc.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Hedgewitch said:


> You know my views :devil:


My fiancée who doesn't know a great deal about tarantulas said "that's a female?"

hahaha

:whistling2:


----------



## trivallica (Mar 11, 2009)

Haha cheers for all the quick repiles everyone 
I'll stick to female then lol well until she moults 

And young guns
She is a litter porker but I think she is coming up for a moult as she is turning away food and has a patch on her abdomen. And out off all my spiders she eats the best. 

I'll let you all know when she moults next 

Jason : victory:
xx


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

Because that is such a clear picture, could someone point out the bit that shows wether it is possible female?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

G18241 said:


> Because that is such a clear picture, could someone point out the bit that shows wether it is possible female?


There's a really good guide for sexing tarantulas at the following link;

How to Determine the Sex of Your Tarantula: Rick C West - Birdspiders.com

Hopefully this gives you some help.


----------

